# Bring Back Chaos Dwarfs Petition



## murdock129 (Apr 3, 2008)

http://www.petitionspot.com/petitions/ChaosDwarfsReturn/

I believe if enough interest is shown in the Chaos Dwarfs then there is a good chance that Games Workshop might begin work on a new Chaos Dwarf army book and miniatures line.

So please sign the petition, every signature helps and when we reach our target it shall be sent to Games Workshop and they shall see all your signatures telling them why they should bring Chaos Dwarfs back and how big a fanbase they have

Thank you

James Cooke


----------



## Muffinman (Aug 31, 2009)

I put my name down but just so you know, Forgeworld is rumored to be working on a whole new model and rule set for the Chaos Dwarfs I'm just not sure of the timeline. Would like to see Chaos Dwarfs though.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Chaos dwarves have become far more prominant in the background fluff of late so theres still hope.

My favourite snip it so far is that Ikit claw travels to the chaos dwarfs land, and had a tour of the industrial heart and forges, Ikit finds that skyre was stupidly small and backwards compared to the forges possessed by the chaos dwarves. This made me think two things, 1 how many forges do the chaos dwarves have? skyres huge, and 2 dwarfs are talking to skaven!


----------



## murdock129 (Apr 3, 2008)

Thank you Muffinman, massively appreciated, even if they are doing so then this'll just help show them it's a good idea as a lot of people are interested

Barnster you just gave me extra hope, thanks


----------



## blackspine (Jun 9, 2010)

Nice job getting the ball rolling.
I would love to see some revamped figures sometime in the next few years.

Signed!


----------

